# what does everbody use



## conibear (Dec 30, 2005)

Waht calls for ducks and geese do you have on your lanyard right know and like. Take care.


----------



## Duece_Duster (Oct 18, 2006)

for geese i belive its worth the money for an expensive call to acheive the right tones, i blow a zink paralizer SR-1, and i love the crisp notes and the volume it can produce. there are plenty of expensive duck calls out there as well but personaly i want to sound as much like a duck as i can and i belive nothing can do that better than a cheap double reed. i like cut down game calls, or duckman duck calls you can pick them up at wall mart for under 20$ and they sound nice and raspy like a full hen mallard.
thats my preferance any way


----------



## tb (Jul 26, 2002)

1. JJ Lares mallard - my main call
2. Greg Keats double reed mallard
3. Duck Commander drake mallard call
4. Customized acme thunderer for pintail/widgeon whistling
5. Zink SR-1
6. Dog whistle

When I hunt divers I also throw on a single lanyard with a Big River diver call

Sometimes it takes me a while to find the right call, that's for sure.


----------



## tb (Jul 26, 2002)

I guess I only answered half the question.

1. JJ Lares - really a high pitched call, kind of piercing. But the ducks seem to really like it.
2. Keats - don't really like this call, its my spare mallard call, I should replace it.
3. DC drake mallard - don't use it a whole lot, but it really sounds like a drake mallard.
4. Whistle - I'm not really any good at this, but its fund to screw around with it once in a while.
5. Zink - I really think this sounds like a goose.

Diver call - seems to work ok.

I'm always ready to try a new call - that's the only way to know whether you should use it on a regular basis or not. I've got a lot of calls sitting around that I will never use because I don't like them. But, I sure was excited about them when I bought them. You just have to experiment and see what works for you. I think having a little success with a call builds your confidence with it and when you call with confidence, that's about 95% of it. You gotta believe in your call.


----------



## Waterfowl97 (Oct 22, 2006)

I really like and have luck with the following

Duck
- Primos Ya Sista Acrylic
- Primos duck whistle (voot)
- Million Dollar Duck Call (found in the back of an old sprting goods store for $1.49)

Geese
- 1 call
- The long River flute call


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

Ducks
1. Feather Duster Oak
2. Primos Yo'Mama

Geese
1. Tim Grounds Super Mag
2. Primos Duble Clucker
3. Tim Grounds Half Breed
4. Soon to come Feather Duster

Snows
1. Some loud annoying call. lol


----------



## macmiller (Oct 24, 2006)

I've heard a lot of live hen mallards that wouldn't make even the first round of a calling contest.

More important is how loud, when, how long and when to shut up. You almost have to get to think like a duck. Talk to them, argue, plead, gossip, or just chat.

The test is when you can bring that hen in and set her down and then get her to swim toward you looking for you.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

MALLARDTONE!!!!!
Greatest duck call out there. Blows easy, and sounds ducky.

Primos hag is allright. IMHO the rest of the primos lineup sucks. And stay far away from buck gardner calls.

Big river snow goose call.

Any zink honker call.


----------



## stearns24 (Oct 17, 2006)

Double Nasty II


----------



## little hunter (Oct 12, 2006)

I use

Knight & Hale double reed duck call model 315
big river game calls whistle,bought it for wooies,but now use it for,pintail,teal, etc.
wood,Faulks duck call
and my best a one, a Echo duck call
also a starter double reed H.S waterfowl duck call
big river game call goose call
i also use a 4 call lanyard for my favorite ones


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Ducks:

Zink Power Hen
Faulks (not sure of name)

Geese:

Zink Paralyzar
Zink Lil man

Snows:
electonic call when I can
or DJ Calls SBR-11


----------



## Chuck_5 (Dec 11, 2005)

I use a Quack Head J Frame Single Reed this call is very loud and works great on ducks that are a long ways away it seems to work well and then i use the foiles legend double reed to finish them off. I love the Foiles very ducky. As for a goose Foiles Strait Meat. It's a very easy blowing call and seems to do the trick.


----------



## wolfmanjack (Sep 27, 2006)

haydels redleg mallard call
big river goose


----------



## Perch_44 (Sep 21, 2006)

primary lanyard

Echo XLT
Echo Cocobola Timber
Foiles SMH
5n1 whistle
and of course my Ray Gonia Special LOL

backup lanyard - actually should be called the "friend forgot his calls lanyard"
RNT Timbre
HS Ringer
Foiles Strait Meat Grinder
5n1 whistle


----------



## crazyduck (Oct 26, 2006)

I use a 20 year old Hunter Specialty single reed mallard. It has a wood composite barrel that sounds awsome. As a backup I have a Carlson single reed mallard. Both sound real ducky, can handle the high balls right down to the low end single quacks. Really does not matter what a guy uses, if your in the right spot at the right time and the mallards are dying to get in you will sound like a pro every time.


----------

